# Any pictures of a 185/55-16 stretched on a 16x9?



## O 16581 72452 5 (Sep 15, 2006)

I know, odd size request, but i'm about to make a 300 mile round trip to pick up a set of this size and don't wanna be disappointed.


----------



## O 16581 72452 5 (Sep 15, 2006)

FINALLY found something.

Results are...eh










And i doubt the "Dunlop Sports" i'm looking at are gonna look any better.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

A 185 equates to 7.28".

Measuring from lip to lip, that's like mounting a 7.3" tire on a 10" wheel.

I am all for stretch, but that is just absurd.

I would not do it.


----------



## O 16581 72452 5 (Sep 15, 2006)

I did 205/50s on a 10 on a BMW and then on my GTI, never had an issue and drifted with them on the BMW.

Wasn't THAT crazy.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Meh.

Also, how do you remember your username every time you login? :laugh:


----------



## CandySucker (Jul 28, 2011)

you cant compare other tires stretch when falken 512s would stretch 10x more lol that picture has no stretch where if a 512 tire, even though I dont think they make that size would still stretch soo much better


----------

